# Lets talk clamps



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Would you kind folks please advise on buying clamps for a new wood shop? The inlaws gave me some cash for Xmas and some of is going towrds shop tools. I basically am starting from scratch with most everything, I had a few cheapo clamps.

Today while out I saw that Home Depot had these Jorgenson Heavy Duty bar clamps for what they cost for the light duty clamps, $12.97 so I bought a 24"HD one, it was the only one they had in stock. Then went to another Home Depot and started looking at more of them. I decided to buy one more 24" and 2 36" clamps for $16.97 each.

My questions are what size should I be buying starting out? I figured getting bigger ones would be better since they were only marginally more expensive than the 12" ones. In know I will need some 12" and smaller, but went bigger this time. I want to eventually get some of those K body type clamps but they are pricey and will have to aquire them slowly.

Any great deals out there? Did I over pay for the ones I got?

Thanks
Paul


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Woodcraft has a sale on Bessy F Clamps but they look a little less beefy than the ones I bought. Should I look at some of these also? Are they less sturdy than the Jorgenson HD clamps?

http://www.woodcraft.com/Family/2005572/BESSEY-FStyle-Bar-Clamps.aspx


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

First things first. What kind of work are you going to be doing? There is no purpose in recommending a 48" clamp if you are only going to work on small projects.

George


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Sorry I should have said this earler. I want to eventually build arts & crafts style furniture. I also will be building cabinets and tool carts for my shop. So I think that I will be gluing up table tops and other panels. Once the shop is set-up one of the first things I want to build is a coffee table, then some night stands for our bedroom. I have big plans, hopefully the skill comes with practice.

Thanks


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*those are "light duty"*

Doesn't matter what they tell you. The longer bars will flex under pressure, that doesn't mean they won't work, but they may loose their grip, slip off etc. You just can't apply enough pressure for some jobs with those and they are also flopping around.

They would certainly work for frames and light stuff, but short of the high priced Bessy's, I like 3/4" pipe clamps and I've coupled them together up to 10 feet length. The pipes are cheap enough to have various lengths. You should stick with one size pipe and one brand of clamp because over the years, as you collect more, they will all be compatible. 

If I had the money and were just starting out, yeah, I'd go for the Bessy's.  bill


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

One of my best Craigslist scores was a complete set of Bessey K body clamps: 4x30", 2x36", 2x48" and 2x60" plus the block set. I've only ever used the long ones once, but when I needed them, they were great. I love these clamps. They pull parallel so they will not pull your project out of alignemnt (unless you way over-torque them). I also got some bessey clamps like your Jorgensons in the deal...4x24". I have some pipe clamps, but save those for bigger projects. I also have some quick clamps for light duty small work, some smaller bar clamps (probably harbor freight or some cheapo brand. They flex like crazy and slip a lot), some C-clamps and some spring clamps. Don't forget a woodscrew or two. 

One bit of advice, always get them in pairs. I received 1 30" Jorgenson Cabinetmaker clamp and just now (about 6 years later) finally got it a mate.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

And I thought I was doing good getting the heavier ones. The bars on these at least felt much heavier than the other ones. Are you saying to get the K bodies? Because they are on the list, but they are too much for me to get more than one at a time. I will get them, but it will be slowly over time and figured that these would get my collection started. Should I take back the 36" and buy some pipe clamps? I was going to get some pipe clamps in addition to these.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Paul the F style clamps are good for some things but I really don't use them much because they do flex. I find myself mainly using pipe clamps, parallel jaw clamps and quick clamps. 

The F style clamps don't do well on panel glue-ups thiner than 1" as they tend to slip off the edge. It's also difficult to apply them to each side for even pressure.

My fav is parallel clamps... They are terrific for thick panel and cabinet glue-ups. I don't have many as they are $40-$50 each.

Pipe clamps are inexpensive and as noted above very versatile. I don't keep extra pipes of different sizes but I do keep pipe connectors on hand to combine them if needed. They don't flex much (3/4") and can exert a lot of pressure. I buy 2 more every time I go to harbor freight... Easy & inexpensive way to accumulate clamps over time and I've never had any problem with the ones from HF.

While they don't exert much clamping pressure the quick clamps are pretty handy especially for quickly dry fitting an assembly so I have a few of them too. 










Sorry :smile: it was the only picture of clamps I had on my phone... Man I need to build a clamp rack!

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*pipe clamps racks will show Ya*

Here's 2 threads on storage racks, but it shows how many different types each person has:

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/show-me-your-pipe-clamp-rack-24706/

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f9/clamp-rack-14813/ 

:thumbsup: bill


----------



## Murphy's Law (Dec 15, 2011)

On the topic of clamps, I noticed that some of the pics in the "clamp rack" thread show pipe clamps that the clamp adjustment head is movable on the pipe as well as the stationary foot. I've never seen this type and I like them very much. What brand are they? They are blue and it kind of tells me that they may be Erwin clamps. Are they more much more expensive than the old screw-on heads?


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Think I should take back the 36" clamps and just buy two parallel bar clamps or some pipe clamps. I would hate to keep the longer f clamps if they are not as useful. What is the longest f clamp you would keep? Maybe I will take back the 2 36" ones and spend a little, well twice the amount and buy two 40inch K type clamps.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm sure the Jorgies are a better bar clamp than most, but they're still bar clamps and that does seem a little steep to me. I've actually found the HF Pittsburg bar clamps to be an awesome deal....$2-$6 on sale....I have quite a few 6", 12" and 18" of these that have all been great. For long clamps I like to use pipe clamps, and for precision glue ups I use the Jet or Stanley parallel clamps. I agree that much money might be better spent on some decent parallel clamps, or more bar clamps that are a little less expensive.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*clamps support*

My last thought on clamps...it's not that you need a lot of pressure to glue wood, you don't. The clamp that will stay flat on the bench, working face up, is the best, 'cause that's how you work. Place either 3 to 5 clamps down depending on the length and thickness, then your wood, then the top clamps working face down. 

If your clamps are always twisting and falling over then it's a Royal PITA. The narrow bar clamps will do just that, the Bessy's and other F styles sit flat on the bench. Why make an frustrating glue up even more so....I always end up rushing for some reason...the glue is setting up....not really it just seems that way. :laughing:

A 1/2" pipe clamp will provide all the pressure you need, but they are tippy also. A jig or structure that will hold the bar clamps vertical would be a good place to start if using that type. Two boards with kerfs the width of the bars every 6" - 8" or so would be cheap and easy and would solve that problem. :yes: bill


----------



## PPBART (Oct 7, 2011)

Paul W Gillespie said:


> Would you kind folks please advise on buying clamps for a new wood shop?...
> 
> 
> > I suppose it would be cool to just go out and buy a bunch of clamps at one time, but realistically, IMO the best advice would be to simply buy what you need to ensure you have what is required as each project is planned.
> ...


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Well I decided that I am going to take back all the Jorgensons I bought today and I ordered some pipe clamps from HF. I also ordered 4 -12" and 4 - 6" f-clamps just to have around, they were super cheap. They all totaled about what I spent on the Jorgies. I also got impulsy and bought the 2hp Dust Collector I have been eyeing and a 10 ft hose. I am going to look around for some K type clamps. There goes all my xmas money, but after cutting one 2x6 in my basement tonight, the very first in my new shop, I need some DC.


----------



## eagle49 (Mar 22, 2011)

*pipe*

The import clamps never seemed to gripe the pipe good. I have never bought a new one, plenty of cheap used ones around.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

For starter clamps I would just get some 1/2" pipe clamps. They may be a bit bulky for some small work, but overall they can be supported to clamp most anything. You will likely get to the point of evaluating what work you will be doing and then decide on the type of clamp would be best.










 







.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*on sale here*

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Pony-1-2-Pipe-Clamp/G3532

also at the bottom are 3/4" clamps, but I would hold off on those until you need them for a large or long project. 

More here: http://www.harborfreight.com/1-2-half-inch-pipe-clamp-3813.html

Now these don't look all bad and you won't need to buy any pipe:
http://www.harborfreight.com/24-inch-aluminum-bar-clamp-38183.html

If you can end up with about 10 1/2" pipe clamps....about $100.00 worth that will get you through just about any project. Then you will need the pipe on top of that of course, and depending on your sources you can maybe find some "used" or salvaged if you look.
I recently priced some new 3/4" pipe at a plumbing wholesaler I frequent, and bought 10ft length for $31.00 a piece, because I needed some NOW for a large job.
I then priced it at Home Depot for around $13.00 a piece.... so returned the $$$ stuff and got the $ from HD the next day.  bill


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> My last thought on clamps


That'll be the day.:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:










 







.


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

firemedic said:


> View attachment 34234
> 
> 
> Man I need to build a clamp rack!


Wait, that's not your clamp rack? :laughing:



Another recommendation for the Pittsburg bar clamps. The Irwins are my choice for quick-grip, HF makes an acceptable aluminum bar clamp if you don't put too much pressure on the heads. Wasn't that impressed with the Irwin parallel clamps.

The Craftsman parallel clamps and parts look very interesting, they are basically a copy/clone of the Besseys. At normal price, they aren't a deal but they go on sale often.


----------



## PPBART (Oct 7, 2011)

woodnthings said:


> ...3/4" pipe... at Home Depot for around $13.00 a piece....


I've purchased 4' or 6' or 8' pieces (threaded at both ends) at HD for a good price, then simply cut them in half for 3' and 4' clamps. Like most here I'm sure, I have accumulated a stack of pipes in lengths from ~12" up to 6', just assemble clamps as needed.

Related clamp question: Has anybody bought the hardwood handscrew clamps Harbor Freight sells? Opinions?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Yup*

They are OK and as good for what they do as the more $$$ ones.
:thumbsup: bill


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

Not saying this will work for your purposes. But my clamp collection exists of 2 of those Jorgenson Pony 36" clamps, 2 Craftsman versions of that same clamp, and then 8 Pittsburgh 36" clamps, and then the rest are all Pittsburgh in 12 each of 6", 12" and 24".

Avoid the Pittsburgh ratchet action clamps (the Quick Clamp knock offs) unless you want to spend some time and a little bit of hardware fixing them. They WILL break. 

Spring clamps from HF are fine as well...

The 3/4" pipe clamps are okay at best. I have some of the ones from Grizzly with the feet that stay flat as well and like them better....

I have no parallel clamps, but can see some advantages of to them..


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Just ordered two of the Craftsman 40" Parallel Bar Clamps for $34 each + a 6% cash back bonus from Ebates.com making the $32 each. They look pretty sturdy and versatile. I also ordered an extra clamp head so you could possibly clamps two things with one clamp. Here is a link to check them out. http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00931387000P I can pick them up locally tomorrow.

On the downside I took back the four Jorgie clamps to HD and they gave me cash back, which I spend on BS and I don't mean my bandsaw. I should have just kept them.


----------



## HandToolGuy (Dec 10, 2011)

I just found out that Rockler is supposed to be having a 40% off sale on Irwin parallel clamps next week. I am not sure if this brand would be my first choice. Anybody have any experience with this clamp? Good deal? Bad deal?


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

HandToolGuy said:


> I just found out that Rockler is supposed to be having a 40% off sale on Irwin parallel clamps next week. I am not sure if this brand would be my first choice. Anybody have any experience with this clamp? Good deal? Bad deal?


I haven't been able to use them much since I bought them, but I had trouble with them getting proper pressure. I would sidle them up, turn the crank and the project would just fall out of the clamps if I moved it.


----------



## Paul W Gillespie (Jul 7, 2011)

Well my Craftsman clamps deal fell through. They said they had two in stock, at the local store for pick up, but today they cancelled the order due to them being sold out. They are unavailable for shipment online and no local stores have them.


----------



## cocheseuga (Dec 15, 2010)

Paul W Gillespie said:


> Well my Craftsman clamps deal fell through. They said they had two in stock, at the local store for pick up, but today they cancelled the order due to them being sold out. They are unavailable for shipment online and no local stores have them.


That's the problem I've found. Regular price? All you can find. On sale? Sold out.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

I like using pipe clamps. (3/4) would love to get the parallel ones someday. But for the bucks and how good they work, it's pipes for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------

